# PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!



## McFly0815 (13. November 2009)

*PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

An wen muss ich mich wenden wenn die versprochene Prämie nicht eintrudelt. Habe vor ca. 3 Monaten das Abo abgeschlossen mein Freund hat die versprochene Werbeprämie bis heute nicht erhalten. Das Geld hingegen wurde pünktlich und sofort abgebucht.


----------



## Arctosa (13. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

Was hast du denn als Aboprämie ausgewählt?
Bei mir warens auch 3Monate, da der Marktstart immer wieder verschoben wurde (Kave).
Ich würde mal den Support kontaktieren, hat sich bei mir sehr kooperativ gezeigt.


----------



## McFly0815 (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

Ich habe denen gerade ne MAil geschickt. Ist jetzt ca. 3 Monate her. 2 PC Ausgaben habe ich und bei Abschluss musste ich ca. 3 Wochen warten. Sollten also ca. 3 Monate sein.
Das Problem ist nur, dass der Werber umziehen will und dann nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Mal sehen was der Support sagt.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*



McFly0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe denen gerade ne MAil geschickt. Ist jetzt ca. 3 Monate her. 2 PC Ausgaben habe ich und bei Abschluss musste ich ca. 3 Wochen warten. Sollten also ca. 3 Monate sein.
> Das Problem ist nur, dass der Werber umziehen will und dann nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Mal sehen was der Support sagt.



Prämie inzwischen erhalten?

Marco


----------



## underloost (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

hab auch nen ähnliches Problem

hab am 18.11. nen 1 Jahresabo bestellt und das Geld wurde am 23.11 abgebucht.
Bis jetz kam aber noch keine Prämie bei meinem Schwager an und auf meine e-mail an den Aboservice vor zwei Tagen wurde auch noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

Könnten sich da nicht einige PCGH Redakteure dafür einsetzen ? Bei mir is es des gleiche, warte jetzt schon ein Monat auf meinen CPU lüfter, und natürlich steht der PC mit neuen Prozessor bis jetzt still


----------



## underloost (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

Wende dich am besten mal an *Thilo*. Dank seiner Hilfe, ist in meiner mehr oder weniger speziellen Situation endlich Bewegung ins Spiel gekommen.


----------



## gruenerBonsai (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

hab das gleiche Problem

hab am 08.11. ein 2 Jahresabo bestellt und das Geld wurde am zeitig abgebucht.
Bis jetz kam aber noch keine Prämie - Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset- an und auf meine e-mail vom 28.12 und 10.01 an den Aboservice wurde nicht geantwortet. 6 mal den Service angerufen, Rückruf wurde zugesichert - bis heute nicht geschehen. Habe am 12.1 eine Kündigung gefaxt, da die Vertragsbdingungen nicht eingehalten wurden. Aber auch hier wird es sicherlich keine Reaktion geben. Ich muß sagen dies ist bisher der schlechteste Service den ich erleben durfte. Ich warte nun noch 2 Wochen und dann ist meine Geduld endgültig zu Ende und ich werde den Vorgang einem Rechtsanwalt übergeben. Schade so kann man treue Leser auch vergraulen.


----------



## skneo (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

Die Prämien aus dem letzten Jahr wurden immer noch nicht geliefert, und der E-mail Support ist mal unter aller sau selbst nach 14 Tagen bekommt man dort keine Antwort. Sollte sich jeder leiber sein Heft normal kaufen und auf das Abbo verzichten.


----------



## Aholic (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

@skneo,
wann hast du dein abo bestellt?

Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das ihr eure Prämien noch erhalten werdet


----------



## skneo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

11/08

Aber es geht eher um das Prinzip Support ^^ und 14 Tage für eine E-Mail die immer noch nicht beantwortet ist, ist schon wie soll man sagen, Kundenfreundlichkeit


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

Bitte alle Anfragen direkt per PN zu mir mit Angabe der Abonummer und des vollständigen Namens. Ich kümmere mich ASAP drum.

Wir hatten zum 1.12. einen Wechsel des Abodienstleisters, bei dem das meiste, aber offenbar nicht alles gut geklappt hat.


----------



## gruenerBonsai (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Prämie nicht geliefert!*

Headset wurde geliefert. Somit Thema für mich erledigt. Werde jedoch künftig keine ABO mehr über diese Firma abschließen, ich bleibe dabei der Service war sehr schlecht. Aber die Zeitung lese ich weiterhin gerne.


----------

